# USB Flash Drive Will Not Remount



## dreamsupply (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi all,

Interesting problem, here:

This morning I plugged my SanDisk 256MB Mini Cruzer flash drive into my iBook and my Norton Antivirus automatically started scanning for new viruses.  Because the disk hadn't been used since the day before and hadn't been connected to any networks or the internet, I canceled the disk scan, but afer I did, the disk no longer became readable and now all I get are messages stating that I have inserted a drive that my computer can't read.

The drive is visible in Apple Profiler, but not on the desktop, sideboard, or in any disk utility application, which I have tried.

Any suggestions on ways to mount the disk?  Both my girlfriend's PC and two of my Mac's can see that the flash drive is plugged in and they say that it is in working order, but I can't seem to view or mount it.

Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 4, 2005)

Use Applications/Utilties/Disk Utility and reformat the drive to a format that the Mac can use it.


----------



## dmetzcher (Dec 4, 2005)

Satcomer said:
			
		

> Use Applications/Utilties/Disk Utility and reformat the drive to a format that the Mac can use it.


FAT32 should work fine, and is necessary if you want to be able to use it with a Windows PC.


----------



## dreamsupply (Dec 4, 2005)

Is there any way to save the info I currently have on the drive before I reformat the drive?


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 5, 2005)

If it is only 256, yes. Just drag and drop copy to the desktop and move the data back once the format is done.


----------



## smokeydymny (Dec 12, 2005)

I just loaded my new Kensington 1GB Flash card with data from an iMac G3 but when I wanted to check how it fed back into the iMac it doesn't show up on the screen now. My Mac store was no help.


----------



## deroon (Jan 13, 2006)

i just got the same thing!!

i was copying a lot of files frrom a pc to my 1GB Cruzer micro and i got all kind of warnings (something about problems with the device). I had to unplug it unsavely.

But now it won't mount on my macs. 

Help!!!! Anybody got an idea how to save my stuff on it?? Or how to reformat it in the second place...... :-(

(in "about this mac" i can see info about the flash drive)


----------



## roxani (Nov 1, 2006)

i have the same problem. 1GB cruzer micro.  it doesn't work in my mac, but it works perfectly on any other computer. the only thing that happens when i plug it in is a message saying that i inserted a drive containig volumes that my computer can't read. this message gives me 2 options :initialize and ignore. i tried both of them and the result was that disk utility opens, showing a message 'gathering data' and that's it. i left it like that for hours and nothing more happened. the message didn't change, disk utilty seemed to work but it made no progress. i have formatted the disk in FAT32.
system profiler sees it but disk utility does not.
furthermore, whenever i use a usb drive (it seems 2 have problems only with this cruzer) and try 2 erase data, it only looks like it erased them. in reality it creates a trash folder (which is only visible in a pc) inside the drive  and puts all the unwanted data there.


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 1, 2006)

If you want to erase data, you have to send it to the trash _and_ empty the trash. Can you open Disk Utility by itself, without the drive plugged in, then plug it in?


----------

